# I just got a virus from Microsoft



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It came from [email protected] :-/



> Viruses found in the attached files.
> The attached file screen_doc.zlo is infected by I-Worm/Palyh.A. The attachment was moved to the virus vault. The original message follows:
> ---
> All information is in the attached file.


Good job my anti virus programme is up to date Â ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Very re-assuring


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

There was a warning about this in the news on LBC this morning - I didn't realise that it was actually coming from the Microsoft domain :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dare say it is not coming from the ms domain, but merely impersonating the ms email address...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It won't be from Microsoft......some script kiddie will be bouncing using the MS name


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I got this this morning too, on my work email, which I rarely give out.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ditto - I got this too Phil on work email.

Seems like the IBM virus checker had it sussed though 

Someone must be spoofing mircrosoft.com - shame *lol* 8)

Damian


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Looks like i just got another one.........



> Received: From 29.8-182-adsl-pool.axelero.hu [81.182.8.29] by mailserver05.fasthosts.co.uk
> (Matrix SMTP Mail Server v(1.4)) ID=6CFAED8E-CE44-41FF-93B6-C803505DD3F5 ; Tue, 20 May 2003 18:40:02 +0100
> From: <[email protected]>


 ???


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I got a warning from Evesham's Big Fix utility yesterday warning of such a virus - not received one yet though. Â The advice is .... delete it Â ;D

FWIW, the virus is actually called [email protected] formerly called [email protected] - details are on the AV websites.

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/av ... nfodb.html

Great site for info an virii and those dumbass email hoaxes


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I too received the email today.

As I am sure many of you are aware it is very easy to impersonate an email address with the use of SMTP servers you simply state who you want the mail sent from.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Says it all really :

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/story/0,,t281-s2134877,00.html


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

>>This virus does pretend that it's from [email protected], and nine times out of ten people will click on this."

People who are this stupid deserve to get a virus.

I got it again this morning.


----------

